
ISPs will be able to charge anything they want if Republican bill passes - walterbell
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/01/isps-will-be-able-to-charge-anything-they-want-if-republican-bill-passes/
======
tomcam
Scary! A free market baked into the law!

